# router for 6 to 10 connection



## regan1985 (Oct 10, 2010)

i currently have a old router d-link 2640r

im now searching for router that can handle about 10 connections 8 wireless pc and iphones ect and one direct and one via homeplug.
 the main problem is i have alot of issues when lots of people are connected and when im trying to play my xbox so i need something thats good for xbox and doesnt overheat when im downloading via altbinz 

ive got a £60 budget and only needs to be wireless g


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2010)

are you sure your problem relates to how many people are connected, and not how much those people are downloading?

a new router will not solve anything, if its your internet connection that cant keep up.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 10, 2010)

well this is the BEST one ive ever had, Cisco Linksys WRT54GL Wireless-G Linux Router | Eb...


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 10, 2010)

i have problems relating to ip conflicts and the amount of clients connected, and a lot of problems when downloading the router overheats or needs to restarting


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2010)

You should not have IP conflicts if you have DHCP running. I would recommend factory reseting your gateway (make sure to note you DSL settings), and update the firmware if it is not the latests version. You can also drop the wireless transmission level to reduce the overheating.

If you are certain that gateway is at fault, the only companies I would trust for DSL gateways (like your D-Link 2640R, a modem/router all in one) is Netgear, D-Link, or 2-Wire. 

This is what I would recommend as the replacement: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0000TZ8Z8/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> i have problems relating to ip conflicts and the amount of clients connected, and a lot of problems when downloading the router overheats or needs to restarting



thats a problem not related to the router. some people are either using static IP addresses the same as what your DHCP is assigning, or a second DHCP server is present. This will feck up ANY router you use.



as for the overheating, yeah, thats a more specific problem. people have reccomended routers to replace yours with alread.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 11, 2010)

For high numbers of people wifi connecting... do not use a consumer all-in-one modem/router/wifi. Get a separate wifi AP (access point) and chain that off your router.  Your poor little consumer router isnt a quad core processor... and is having to cope with itslittle embedded processor running some linux-type code providing too many features to too many connections at the same time.


----------



## ktr (Oct 13, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> For high numbers of people wifi connecting... do not use a consumer all-in-one modem/router/wifi. Get a separate wifi AP (access point) and chain that off your router.  Your poor little consumer router isnt a quad core processor... and is having to cope with itslittle embedded processor running some linux-type code providing too many features to too many connections at the same time.
> 
> http://www.igopeople.com/u/assets/167/115962-medium.jpg?1236805591



10 wireless collections a consumer grade wireless router is nothing.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

ktr said:


> 10 wireless co*nn*ections *to* a consumer grade wireless router is nothing.



fixed, but yeah.


even a home router can handle hundreds of wired/wireless connections, its only the connections on the WAN port that matter - 200 people web browsing could have the same amount of connections as one enthusastic person with torrents.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ OK true, per se. But I also I disagree that this router/setup is good for what he wants. He is suffering from QoS while downloading via altbinz and wanting 100% xbox experience while iTunes and iPods doing all sorts of stuff in the background on the local wifi network.

By separating AP from router he will have better overall QoS control and can prioritise what devices or what port services come first/last.

He's got a very basic router and is probably downloading over wifi and clogging the g wifi spectrum so that packets are colliding and getting lost or resent.  Nightmare. Downloading needs to be bandwidth limited, taken off wifi or sent on a different wifi channel. A separate AP can do this. He also needs QoS control on his "priority" devices/ports, and needs something that can handle high loads of WEP/PSK. Remember this is done in software on his router and YES a fully utilised g channel on this router will make it hot.

If his xbox is currently wired and not wireless, this router may still cause hiccups on the wired port if it has significant overhead though 8 fully utilised wifi channels.

I do agree he probably needs a better internet service (higher bandwidth) too.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

QOS is useless, as once he saturates his internet connection, its saturated, QOS wont make it magically better.

clogging the G spectrum? sure he may have some jitter and minor packet loss, but shit you make it sound like a clogged toilet or something.

i've ran networks with one single cheapass router managing about 100PC's - the only limitation is the number of connections on the WAN port (in his case, too many causes overheating), and the actual *internet connection itself*.


----------

